# rough final molt



## artemiswins (Jan 7, 2012)

my indian flower mantis just underwent his final molt. the humidity was high and the temperature was around 68, which is a tad cold for this guy. anyways, his right outer wing casing refuses to unfurl fully, and his other wing has a bit less of the same problem. the inner wings are fine, more or less, so I think he will be able to fly. also, the right raptorial limb sustained an injury from an unknown source during the molt. the wound has since healed, but appears to be fragile. finally, the left eye became inexplicably clouded with blood/fluid, and may have completely lost vision.

but arachne's hanging in, and is actually rather tenacious.

any suggestions? is there anything I can do to help him? proper humidity levels, temp- could I attempt to straighten the wings out? look for yourself.







See this album on flikr with different angles.


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 7, 2012)

Congrats on Arachne reaching adulthood! At this point there's nothing you can do to improve his wings, but even if they're not picture perfect, they're his. He lived long enough and earned 'em. Don't attempt to force or straighten anything, you would only risk hurting him.

But again, congrats, I think it's always fun to see a nymph get their wings!


----------



## Rick (Jan 7, 2012)

Nothing you can do for the wings at this point.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Jan 7, 2012)

Same thing happened to my Orion. He still lived out his life, so Arachne will live his full lifespan, too.


----------



## gripen (Jan 7, 2012)

i think he will do just fine


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 7, 2012)

Wing problems are very common, so don't worry to much, just be glad he made it through with out any limb's missing or worse.


----------



## artemiswins (Jan 16, 2012)

RIP Arachne, who coincidentally (and tragically) passed away on the same day as my father, last monday the 9th. This is a very sad time.


----------



## lunarstorm (Jan 16, 2012)

The passing of a mantis always makes me sad, especially when it's an adult. But you've recently lost your father?! Ugh, I'm so sorry.

Condolences, prayers and warm tidings to you and yours during this difficult period.


----------



## ismart (Jan 17, 2012)

So sorry.


----------

